

In three years desktops will be irrelevant - Google sales chief - markbnine
http://www.siliconrepublic.com/news/article/15446/business/in-three-years-desktops-will-be-irrelevant-google-sales-chief

======
dnsworks
Spoken like somebody who has never suffered through editing 32GB of RAW photos
on a laptop before.

